# MAC Chef knife as rust?????



## scribble (Dec 21, 2012)

I got home yesterday to find the kitchen a mess and found the good MAC Chef knife in the drying rack and found a spot of rust on the blade edge. The blade is SS and I have owned it for about 3 years now. I am just surprised there is rust and just trying to decide best way to go about correcting?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

This advice is for removing the spots if you don't care what the finish looks like- sandpaper 1000+ grit. I have 3000 grit wet/dry paper that doesn't leave deep scratches but it's really not necessary. You can find 1500 at the hardware store easy and cheap


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

They make a rust eraser too. It's literally an eraser that removes rust from knives. Stainless does not always mean stain free.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Try baking "soda" and lemon juice first. make a thin paste and puddle it on. Let it sit till fairly dry, hydrate it a litlle and do some rubbing.

The rust is from what is called "vagrant Iron" iron near the surface that is not entirely in solution with the alloys.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

At least you don't have the wife tossing them in the dishwasher..and 10 minutes ago, using my best paring knife,.. hacking out a hunk of pie from a glass pie dish.
/end bitch


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Transglutaminase said:


> At least you don't have the wife tossing them in the dishwasher..and 10 minutes ago, using my best paring knife,.. hacking out a hunk of pie from a glass pie dish.
> /end bitch


We actually don't know that.

Similarly Transglutaminase, I told my SO she had to use a cutting board with my good knives. I next saw her dulling my best knife (not a great one at that time but sharp) on a glass tray. I got her and the daughter serrated steak knives, and that ended the problem, well, I did have to tell the daughter to use her steak knife on the glass tray instead of my wood cutting board.


----------

